# Ich hätte diese Arbeit längst erledigen sollen.



## Noviembre26

Hallo, ich bin neu hier in Eurem Forum...erstmal hallo an alle.
Ich verzweifele gerade über einer Hausaufgabe. Wie übersetzt man den deutschen Konjunktiv II ins Spanische. Z.B. folgenden Satz:

"Ich hätte diese Arbeit längst erledigen sollen."


Über eine Antwort freue ich mich sehr. Vielen Dank

Noviembre


----------



## uguban

Noviembre26 said:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier in Eurem Forum...erstmal hallo an alle.
> Ich verzweifele gerade über einer Hausaufgabe. Wie übersetzt man den deutschen Konjunktiv II ins Spanische. Z.B. folgenden Satz:
> 
> "Ich hätte diese Arbeit längst erledigen sollen."
> 
> 
> Über eine Antwort freue ich mich sehr. Vielen Dank
> 
> Noviembre


 
Deine Frage kann man so nicht dirket beantworten, weil es den Konj. II auf Spanisch nicht gibt. Man übersetzt ihn entweder mit dem condicional, dem subjuntivo o.Ä je nach Kontext. Aber für deinen Satz hast du folgende Möglichkeiten.

Entweder:

Habría tenido que hacer este trabajo desde hace mucho tiempo.

Oder etwas umgagssprachlicher:

Debí hacer este trabajo desde hace mucho.


----------



## Noviembre26

Hallo uguban,
vielen dank für deine Antwort.
Könnte man es auch:
Debería haber terminado ya el trabajo

übersetzen? Weißt du, was das für eine Zeit ist?
Gruß


----------



## uguban

Ja, deine Version geht auch: Ich würde einfach sagen, dass es 'condicional' ist.


----------



## uguban

Hi,

ich hab noch mal in dem Spanierforum gefragt, weil ich mir plötzlich unsicher geworden bin, ob die Sätze, die ich dir gesagt hatte, richtig waren.  Dort wurde als beste Übersetzung empfohlen:

Debería haberlo hecho hace [ya] mucho [tiempo].
Tendría que haberlo hecho hace [ya] mucho [tiempo]. 

LG


----------



## Noviembre26

Hi,
vielen Dank für die Mühen...das ist echt nett. Gruß

Noviembre


----------

